# What color is my foal?



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im going to say Seal brown/bay. The dun like markings are common in foals and fade as their foal coat sheds.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

She is bay.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you have recent pics? With her winter coat shed some?


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't have any full body shots recently. I am going out to the barn tomorrow and I can get some.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No dun, but likely brown agouti instead of bay agouti
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She looks bay to me, and is a cutie!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

100% brown, and definitely not bay.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, 100% brown. No dun. Markings that mimic dun like the dorsal stripe, leg bars, and shoulder bars can often be found on foals because, like Kiger said, it's part of their natural camouflage.

She's a cutie.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! I was leaning towards brown like her mom. Here is a picture from Friday, you can see where she is shedding back to the lighter color on her flanks.


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

Brown, no doubt.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

Haha what an interesting although irritating way to get your mare in foal. Lol.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Now that I've seen the new pic, I'm going with brown as well.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I vote brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

Bay - she has a black mane and tail


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

^ while both browns and bays have black points and they often look similar, there are a couple of differences. Browns usually have mealy (lighter) muzzles and lighten in their lower belly. They are also often 'browner' than bays, being more of a yellow-brown than a red-brown like a lighter bay (from what I have observed, that might not be true xD). The filly posted is definitely brown.


----------

